# How long have you been trading?



## Joe Blow (13 July 2004)

So how long have you been trading the market?


----------



## crashy (21 October 2004)

first trade Oct 20, 1999

traded full time since then, and for the first 2 years it was pretty much 18 hour days, reading a lot of books.In my 3rd year I began formal studies in finance, as you get to a point with trading books where you struggle to find new ideas.

So this was my first bear market, and despite reading a lot about them and knowing what to expect, it was very difficult to trade, especially since I entered the market during the biggest mania in history. I think I may trade this bull (if thats what we have) and then stop until the next bull. I can see now how it would have been wiser to buy property at the beginning of the bear, rather than trade a bear market.


----------



## Bingo (21 October 2004)

Since approximately 1966.


----------



## Mofra (21 October 2004)

First trades Feb 2001, covered calls on CWO & MIM - perhaps I'm a jinx?


----------



## Lucstar (21 October 2004)

First trade:....couple weeks (feels like days) ago


----------



## ghotib (22 October 2004)

I don't. If I ever get bored with investing (by which I mean becoming a part owner in businesses), I might have a go, but I can't see that happening for a long time.


----------



## tmallie (22 October 2004)

My first trade was 2 months ago...........  

Finding myself becoming addicted to the computer looking at prices and research of stocks etc....


----------



## Mofra (23 October 2004)

Bingo, since 1966? Thats Experience!

Sorry if this gets the thread off-track, but considering that sort of experience, what do you think is the best teaching/education material you've come across in your trading career (or indeed, the best mentors)?


----------



## JetDollars (24 October 2004)

My first traded was May'99 and my last traded was Jan'02. I haven't trade since then, but I am ready to go back into the market again next month.

I actually plan to get in at the begin of next year, but I believe I gained enough knowledge to start trade next month with small capital and will increase if I can profit from it.

01st of November 2004 is going to be my happy day.


----------



## RALPH5 (24 October 2004)

My first trade was on the 6/7/99 nearing the end of the tech boom.
Lost more than i made in the end but learnt some valuable lessons.
I started trading part time but have recently turned to full time trading.

Cheers Ralph


----------



## Porper (24 October 2004)

I first traded in 1987, about 3 months before the crash !!  I was only a lad and lost for me at that time an awful lot of money.

After that experiance I didn't trade again really until about 3 months ago, so feel like it's all new again.

I did learn an awful lot about signs of the share market overheating from that experience, but who knows when it comes to the next crash maybe it will be different and I will miss it, who knows.It did teach me the importance of a stop loss.Having said that I ignored my stop loss on Mul, so maybe I need more discipline !!


----------



## Joe Blow (24 October 2004)

JetDollars said:
			
		

> My first traded was May'99 and my last traded was Jan'02. I haven't trade since then, but I am ready to go back into the market again next month.
> 
> I actually plan to get in at the begin of next year, but I believe I gained enough knowledge to start trade next month with small capital and will increase if I can profit from it.
> 
> 01st of November 2004 is going to be my happy day.



I thought you just traded MUL and got out with a 50% profit?


----------



## Porper (25 October 2004)

Jetdollars,

You have confused a few of us here, please can you explain.You say you haven't traded since Jan 02, then you say you just made 50% on Mul ??????????


Your 2 quotes are below.

"After all T/A does work for my case....LOL

Sold MUL $0.036 on friday afternoon for a 50% profit which isn't bad for just 10 days holding."
__________________
Warm Regards

JetDollars 

Then this quote :

Originally Posted by JetDollars
"My first traded was May'99 and my last traded was Jan'02. I haven't trade since then, but I am ready to go back into the market again next month.

I actually plan to get in at the begin of next year, but I believe I gained enough knowledge to start trade next month with small capital and will increase if I can profit from it.

01st of November 2004 is going to be my happy day." 

I am sure there is a perfectly good explanation, sorry if I have missed something here.

Porper


----------



## positivecashflow (25 October 2004)

Maybe he was refer to his paper trading?


----------



## kifoghorn (27 October 2004)

I have only been playing the asx game for 4 weeks.

I am so close to the end its not funny.   Glad it's not for real, but I am learning from my mistakes.


----------



## RodC (27 October 2004)

First share purchase 1991 (CBA float).
Purchased a portfolio of several shares through a Full Service Broker 1995.
Started some trading using online discount broking 1999 - got burnt a bit with warrants!
I've never stopped investing, but all my trades are medium to long term. The intention being to build up a large portfolio delivering a good dividend stream.
I don't day trade.

regards,

Rod.


----------



## still_in_school (27 October 2004)

Hi Guys,

have been trading now for a few years, first trade was back when Telstra first floated.

since early this year have started day trading consistenly on my own, were as prior, my old man, looked after my share trading portfolio...

not sure if you guys know him, but im guessing some of the older forum members might know of him.. (George Benson - thats my old man) but he use to have many friends at the Sydney ASX floor, before they brought in the SEATS system.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## tech/a (27 October 2004)

Strange????
SIS.
Who then is Jeff Padget?

Or have I spelt Benson wrong?
Or were the Option Trade Invoices from Tricom that you sent me,
Someone elses?


hmmmm strange that.


----------



## still_in_school (28 October 2004)

Hi Techa,

thats me, im jeff, but my old man name is George Benson (hes my stepfather... better known to me as my rich dad, while my real dad, i prefer to call him my poor dad.)

Cheers,
sis


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2004)

OHHH !


----------



## wayneL (28 October 2004)

tech/a said:
			
		

> OHHH !




Ahahahaha!

Tech this is 2004 bud! Where you been?


----------



## tech/a (28 October 2004)

hahaha

So the Family Tree becomes a Bush!!
.


----------



## phoenixrising (28 October 2004)

George Benson, great version of "on broadway"

Plays a mean guitar and can sing too


----------



## tarnor (30 October 2004)

I started in 2002, rather overconfidentally with very little knowledge, Have a history of taking profits way to soon and not taking losses early enough, leaving things sitting around waiting to return my cash :/, 
starting to get a feel for the market now i believe only time will tell


----------



## Battman64 (17 June 2005)

My first trade was SGIO 31/03/1994 
Made $93.70 in four days and was hooked.

I have day traded for the last ten years plus,
missing only a few days per year due to holidays. 

People I trade with have seen my hand drawn day charts.
(Bingo's 1966, will take some beating)


----------



## bvbfan (17 June 2005)

Active in the market since August 2000 mostly in resources

Paper traded since 1997-98


----------



## RichKid (17 June 2005)

Battman64 said:
			
		

> My first trade was SGIO 31/03/1994
> Made $93.70 in four days and was hooked.
> 
> I have day traded for the last ten years plus,
> ...




Hey Battman,
Can we see some of you handywork please? I'd be real keen being a student of charting. Can you scan or photograph em and upload? What's that reference to Bingo 1966??


----------



## TjamesX (18 June 2005)

Interesting to read old threads that get bumped back up, hope it happens more often!!!

After completing some subjects at the securities institute course about 12 months ago I felt confident enough to get into the market (first purchase about end of Aug last year, so thats about 10 months, since then been reasonably active). have been interested in finance and economics for years.

Don't think I'd class myself as a trader, or an long term investor - probably a bit each way. Average holding for a few months, some still hold from original purchase way back.

TJ

PS; where have jetdollars and still in school gone?


----------



## Battman64 (18 June 2005)

Hi RichKid,
Bingo said that he started trading in 1966 (page one)

I have traded Futures for over 10 years
Mainly the Share Price Index (SPI)
I find areas of Support / Resistance. 
Controlling a lot of money, I only look
for small movements.
The charts do not really show much.
They works well for us.

I agree with becoming an expert at something...
Successful people seem to do this.


----------



## ob1kenobi (18 June 2005)

First experience of any trading was in 1981 as part of an Accounting course (share market game). Spent many years investing in and out of bonds and debentures on behalf of an organisation whose business affairs I managed. Been teaching about it since 1997. Returned seriously to share trading this year.


----------



## JetDollars (21 June 2005)

Porper said:
			
		

> Jetdollars,
> 
> You have confused a few of us here, please can you explain.You say you haven't traded since Jan 02, then you say you just made 50% on Mul ??????????
> 
> ...





That was paper trading that I referred to, sorry!

I now been trading for 8 consecutive months to no success.... Losing too much money....lol


----------

